# My dear Pudden: all Mama wanted was….



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

…to have a cup of tea at the neighbors’. Just 10 minutes during which you, child, were not the focus of attention. :no: Just to tell her about the marvelous expedition up the canyon we just did all afternoon, and how you and Smoke saw the moose mama and all the ptarmigan and how we climbed up the narrow canyon and then serpentined back down with you and friend Smoke running like wild children through the deep snow.:burnout:

Now, a normal dog would be real tired and content after such an adventure, and sit quietly and politely in the sunshine and wait for her Mama and lick her feet or her butt or whatever normal dogs do.

Instead, the neighbor had to ask, “What’s that noise?” in the middle of our tea. I heard the noise, too: tha-domp, tha-domp, tha-domp, tha-domp, with a small concussion every time that made little vibrations in my tea, like that scene in Jurassic Park when the dinosaur gets loose and the first hint they get is that sub-sonic “thump” and the vibration in the puddle in the ground. Anyways, we had to abandon our tea to go downstairs to investigate, and this is what we saw:

:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun

Child, you are the main person in my life 23 hours and 50 minutes per day. :kiss:These 10 minutes I was just having a quiet cup of tea with the neighbor, and no, you weren’t invited.:nono:

Have I ever told you that you are rather high-maintenance?
Please try to behave in a more lady-like manner in the future.:bigangel:

Your loving Mama:heartbeat


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

P.S. a door will not open just because you go up and down like an elevator on steroids. You might want to try the door handle. Oh shoot, I shouldn’a told you that!:doh:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Bwaaahahahaha! Pudden, don'tcha know that kangaroos don't live in Alaska?


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

That is so funny poor Pudden wanted a cup of tea and give her version of her outing.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

It really *is *time for a book! Dean Koontz and Trixie are not nearly as entertaining. Pleeeeze! We need more Pudden stories! What's it going to take to convince you?


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

That is sooooooo funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

OMG, Pudden you are great!


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

One thing is for sure - I can always count on a Pudden post to bring a smile to my face and make me giggle.  Great way to start the morning!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, that is so funny! You are truly loved. No better feeling than that.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I knew it I should put my coffee down before i read this post.:doh:
I am laughing so hard i have coffee all over commuter table and screen.
What a story!!!!!!!!What a writer!!!! I think Pudden a new type on Kangaroo.-Alaskan rare type Goldaroo.Thanks for the great morning.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Yup, you've done it again, Pudden. (and a thank-you to Pudden's mama for 
passing this on.) Great way to start the day, with a big grin ...


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG....that is HILARIOUS!!!!!!! The story was too funny, but when I scrolled down and saw the pictures......CLASSIC!!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW!!! How cool you got pics of this!!! Selka does this sometimes when he is VERY excited when I get home and don't get inside soon enough for him!!! Wish I had pics!
Those are priceless!!!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

OMG what a funny story! And the photos are priceless! ROTFL 

I think you should tell the breeder you got a kangaroo!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Pudden certainly has no shortage of energy, and what great air time in those pics.!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is defintely a kangaroo disguised as a dog! What great pics!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor abused Pudden.  Her door knocking skills are a bit dramatic.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

:--happy::--heart::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

That was a much needed laugh for me this morning! THANK YOU!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I'm thinkin that we could get a pretty good volleyball team together with some of the goldens..... between puddin and jules and some others, they could be a traveling team, kind of like the globetrotters, but maybe the goldentrotters?
beth, moose and angel


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Didn't anyone tell Pudden that the Easter Bunny was last week? She is toooooo funny!!


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh man...Pudden you poor abused dog child, you just couldn't handle the mama having tea without ya, could you? Love the pics - makes me giggle every time!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh my, I think Razz might be related to the Pudden. He jumps half way up the patio door if you don't let him in NOW!:doh:

(Ya, ya, I know, gotta get some pics)


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That story is just to funny. I agree wih the others, a book about Pudden wouldbe every bit as entertaining as the one about Mrley. And with pictus, WOW.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

If you found a good illustrator, _The Adventures of Pudden_ would make an amazing children's book. Seriously.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

She is such a mommy's girl! I didn't think Goldens can jump like that! Great pictures with great story.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

haha great pics !! I can almost hear Pudden say " come on mom, let me in........it's freezin out here " she sure can jump !!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> I'm thinkin that we could get a pretty good volleyball team together with some of the goldens..... between puddin and jules and some others, they could be a traveling team, kind of like the globetrotters, but maybe the goldentrotters?
> beth, moose and angel



ROFLMBO Beth! That is hilarious!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Dear Pudden,

Mommy just can't tell time. I'm sure her 10 minutes was up. 
You are doing a good job of keeping mommy on her toes. 

What is it about Alaska? Is it must something in the air or the water. Or maybe there is less gravity there.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Pudden was just making sure that her mum was safe and sound - love the pics


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

It appears that Pudden's motto is: "If Pudden ain't happy, then nobody's happy!" Pudden, let your momma have a moment's peace. In the meantime, Beth's idea of starting a basketball time is a great one


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Pudden's stories may make a great children's book but I would buy it in a heartbeat! I love her stories and pictures--always have to share them with DH.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Uhhhhhh - you sure she doesn't have a trampoline out there!!???


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

sorry, i'm on Pudden's side. how dare the neighbor not invite her too!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh Pudden, you crack me up.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh good lord, that has to be about the funniest thing I've ever seen! I'm sitting on my balcony with Jersey and am certain I have some neighbors wondering why I just busted out laughing for about 5 minutes straight. Oh well, let them wonder! GREAT pics!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Love it, love it, love it! Great story and great pics!


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

That was Great!! Tooo funny! I think someone wanted a little tea as well... LOL


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

That has to be one of the funniest posts, if not the funniest, I have ever read! Lol.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Best laugh of the day by far !!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That is one athletic, energetic and photogenic dog ya got there!

Sounds like she and you have a great life together - even friend Smoke gets to horn in on the fun at times!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

The Puddin posts always crack us up.... Keep it up.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

"Goldenroo, the Pudden's Tail"

I'd buy the book too & give 'em to all my friends n family.

You do have a great way with of telling a story...and Pudden has a great way of giving you plenty to write about! Keep 'Em Coming!! 

Glad I didn't have coffee in my mouth when I read this!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks y'all. 

The Pudden as a children's book hero...hmmmm...I'd have to edit out all her best moments, though....the poop collection, the humping olympics, that time when she and her friend Yoki decided that the most delicious type of wildlife droppings are that rare kind that have a wad of toilet paper next to them...

one heck of a children's book


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

That cracks me up!!!!


----------

